# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  متفااااائل بالمسلمي

## sabry

*السلام عليكم... شاهدت بعض الفيديوهات لتمارين الزعيم.. شخصيا متفائل بالمدرب الجديد.. اولا سهولة التواصل مع اللاعبين بعامل اللغة.. تانيا حوجة المدرب لصنع اسم في افريقيا تماما مثل الزلفاني يعني اهتمامه بالنجاح وصنع الاسم اكبر من اهتمامه المادي للفلوس.. اخيرا المعد البدني الالماني.. معروف اهتمام الالمان ومعرفتهم التامة بالجانب البدني.. ربنا يكفينا شر العوارض
*

----------


## الحريف

*خارطة الطريق || ناصر بابكر

المسلمي.. خارطة النجاح (1-2)

* بعيداً عن تجربة المدرب الألماني المغمور وصغير السن قليل التجربة رودر الذي قاد الكرة السودانية للإنجاز (القاري) الوحيد في تاريخها على صعيد الأندية وهو كأس الكؤوس الإفريقية (كأس مانديلا 89)، فإن قناعتي أن (الموهبة الفطرية) إلى جانب (التأهيل) و(المواكبة) تمثل جوانب أساسية في ملف التدريب، مع الإشارة لأن العالم الآن يتجه بصورة كبيرة نحو المدربين الشباب، لأن التدريب علم متجدد ومفتوح للإبتكار وإضافة كل ما هو جديد ولاستخدام كل وسائل التكنولوجيا الحديثة والدراسات لمساعدة المدرب على إنجاز عمله.
* وبالتالي، فإنني لا أبدي أي قدر من التحفظ على استعانة المريخ بالمدرب التونسي الشاب أمين المسلمي برفقة المعد البدني الألماني توماس مويير لتدريب الفريق مع معرفتي التامة بأنها التجربة الأولى للمسلمي في تدريب (الفريق الأول) بعد أن اقتصرت تجاربه السابقة على تدريب الشباب والناشئين وهو أمر طبيعي وعادي بالنسبة لشاب لم يبلغ الـ(33) عاماً بعد.. بل أنني أحسب أن اختيار مدربين شباب به جوانب إيجابية إضافية وهي أن المدرب الشاب و(المغمور) يبذل عادة قصارى جهده ويعمل بطاقة مضاعفة ويكرس أغلب ساعات يومه لإنجاز عمله بأفضل طريقة ممكنة للاستفادة من فرصة تدريب نادي جماهيري وصاحب إسم كبير ليصنع إسماً كبيراً لنفسه وسيرة ذاتية تفتح أمامه الكثير من الأبواب مستقبلاً.. وبالتالي يلتقي طموح النادي في الظفر بالألقاب المحلية والذهاب بعيداً في المنافسات القارية والأقليمية بطموح المدرب الساعي لصناعة إسم لنفسه وكتابة سيرة ذاتية غنية وعامرة وهو ما يدفعه للعمل بإخلاص وتفاني شديدين وبقدر كبير من الصبر.
* وبإضافة سبب أراه من وجهة نظري موضوعياً ومهماً لدرجة بعيدة وهو الظرف الاقتصادي سواء للسودان كبلد أو للأندية الرياضة بشكل عام والمريخ ليس استثناء، فإن تلك النوعية من المدربين تبقي الأنسب من وجهة نظري على الأقل في ظل الظروف الحالية التي يعيشها السودان وتعيشها أندية كرة القدم إلى حين تبدل الحال وتحولنا بحق وحقيقية لأندية محترفة تملك من الموارد ما يكفي لتسيير شئونها والانفاق عليها بقدر معقول دون مخاوف من عواقب وخيمة أو فشل في السداد.
* الفترة القصيرة الفائتة على بداية عمل المدرب التونسي والمعد البدني الألماني، قدمت مؤشرات إيجابية على الأقل لدرجة كفاءة المدرب وتمتعه بالموهبة الفطرية ومواكبته لطرق التدريب الحديثة، حيث أختلف حال تدريبات المريخ شكلاً ومضموناً، وباتت نوعية التدريبات التي يخضع لها اللاعبون مختلفة كلياً عما كان يحدث سابقاً، فكل من يتابع تدريباً للفريق يشهد على عمل ملموس وعلمي وعملي وحديث في نوعية التدريبات سواء البدنية التي يشرف عليها الألماني توماس أو الفنية والتكتيكية التي يقودها المسلمي.. إلى جانب درجة النظام الشديدة والمتقدمة للمدير الفني الذي يحرص على تقسيم الأعباء والتخطيط للتدريبات والاهتمام بكل التفاصيل صغيرها وكبيرها ومتابعتها بنفسه إلى جانب استعانته بالتقنيات الحديثة في عمله.
* كل ما سبق مؤشرات إيجابية للغاية تحتاج إلى قدر كبير من الصبر من المجتمع المريخي وقبل ذلك الدعم وتفهم حاجة كل مدرب للوقت لتظهر بصماته ويبدأ الفريق في هضم أفكاره وتطبيق فلسفته بإجادة، والأهم أن خارطة النجاح تحتاج لتكامل في الإدوار بين مختلف القطاعات، حيث يحتاج الفريق بشدة لتشجيع جماهيره في كل المباريات التي يؤديها لأثر ذلك في جزئية (الروح والحماس) ويحتاج للتناول العقلاني والوسطي من الإعلام للمساعدة في (التركيز) دون إغفال دور الإدارة في توفير المعينات وبيئة العمل التي تبدأ بالإلتزام بسداد مستحقات اللاعبين من مقدمات عقود ورواتب أولاً بأول إلى جانب مستحقات الطاقم الفني نفسه وتوفير ما يطلبه من معسكرات خصوصاً وأن التونسي وضع برنامجاً غذائياً صارماً وصحياً يمكن أن يفيد الفريق بشدة حال تنفيذه الذي يرتبط بتواجد الفريق في معسكرات مغلقة.
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*نسال الله له التوفيق في قيادة الزعيم لمنصات التتويج
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم اجعل النجاح على يديه ووفقه لما فيه الخير للمريخ وقرب منه الاحباء وابعد عنه الاعداء ياكريم

*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sabry
					

السلام عليكم... شاهدت بعض الفيديوهات لتمارين الزعيم.. شخصيا متفائل بالمدرب الجديد.. اولا سهولة التواصل مع اللاعبين بعامل اللغة.. تانيا حوجة المدرب لصنع اسم في افريقيا تماما مثل الزلفاني يعني اهتمامه بالنجاح وصنع الاسم اكبر من اهتمامه المادي للفلوس.. اخيرا المعد البدني الالماني.. معروف اهتمام الالمان ومعرفتهم التامة بالجانب البدني.. ربنا يكفينا شر العوارض




100  %
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مثل هذا المدرب له مقومات المدرب الناجح فأنظروا كيف يحتضن سيف تيري وهو يعلم انه يواجهة ضغط نفسي هائل


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*بالتوفيق إن شاء الله للمسلمي
ووجود الضو قدم الخير سيسهل مهمته

*

----------


## sabry

*شاكر الجميع على المرور وخصوصا الحبيب عبد المنعم... متعك الله بالصحة والعافية
                        	*

----------

